# Ankona Advent First Impressions



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Shortly after getting the opportunity to purchase the new Advent demo skiff, I was able to head down to the shop and pick it up. This is the skiff that was featured in Florida Sportsman Best Boat series which aired a few weeks ago, making the switch from my 2010 Native 14 to their new skiff was a no brainer but I didn't want so sacrifice on draft and some other key features. I found the Native to be very easy to pole around and it always amazed people at how shallow it drafted and how to handles as far as being dry in a good chop (think Mosquito Lagoon in 10-15 MPH winds). Those are the key things I was looking for in my next boat.

The Advent is advertised as a 6 inch draft and I'm sad to say that the number at least on this particular skiff was being a bit generous. My Advent is currently running a 2018 40HP Honda with hydraulic steering and a center console. A 12gal tank is upfront at the front bulkhead, and I'm running a single Duracell AGM in the console to power everything. Bennett electric trim tabs as well as a 10Gal baitwell and dry storage is on the back portion of the deck.

When I measured Draft i had 9 gal of fuel in the front, my friend who is 260 on the platform, and me weighing 180 on the bow. With that setup we were right at about 7.5 - 8 inches. This was more than i was hoping for so we switched spots and got it to about 7 inches, this was with a couple fly boxes, a few fly rods, stick it anchor, and an empty baitwell. I was expecting about a 7in draft with 2 people and gear and I think with different options people pick they might be able to get it below 7 inches.

This skiff is their first with the new radiused transom that has been the talk of many threads thanks to the likes of Chris Morejohn and other builders. That being said the boat is dead silent when turning, we tried to get in some small chop to test hull slap but to our amazement the lagoon was a sheet of glass this past week so that will be tested some other time. The boat tracks very straight and does not feel like a 17ft skiff at all, it feels very light when on the platform which is a huge plus for people who are up there for hours at a time.

I am very impressed with the Honda power, it has a ton of low end torque and with the trim tabs down the boat jumps up on plane in about 2 boat lengths. The boat does tend to slide when making sharp turns at full throttle, but back it off slightly and the boat really does carve and turn very well, we tested this on the lagoon when my hat went flying off making our run to the first spot. with two people we were cruising at 27mph, and with just me i have seen 31Mph trimmed out this is with a Honda 13 pitch stainless prop. The boat is very dry in a chop, and when we ran it through Tampa Bay during the demo day I was very impressed, I do wish they extended the spray rails back more but that's just me nitpicking the boat.

When pictures of this boat were first released the space inside the cockpit looked cramped, I'm happy to say that there is a ton of space for 2 people and 3 people could easily be comfortable on this skiff. I really like the rounded cap at the front as it opens up the boat and it really does look good the more you look at it.

Overall I am very happy with it but there are some things I hope they change, mainly extending the spray rails back, and possibly making it draft shallower. This boat is very comparable to the 16ft Heron but it is different so if you are thinking about getting either one of these skiffs make sure to test both.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice honest review.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like a Beavertail to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2018)

check your terroyez bro thats a Caimen lite


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Suckmydeck said:


> Looks like a Beavertail to me.





239GLADES said:


> check your terroyez bro thats a Caimen lite


Looks like a skiff, don’t be ignorant. You guys trolling or what? Never seen you around until now...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

260 lbs on the platform is gonna be felt in just about any skiff's draft.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looks like a skiff, don’t be ignorant. You guys trolling or what? Never seen you around until now...


My bad, should of known that was a Chittum


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

crboggs said:


> 260 lbs on the platform is gonna be felt in just about any skiff's draft.


That is true, and when we switched we gained/lost (went from drafting 8 inches to 7 inches) an inch of draft so that a huge plus. Overall I’m very happy with the skiff as it is much more capable than the native14


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great review!


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for review, I am going to the plant on Friday to "Talk". Didn't know much about the advent.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

ibefisherman said:


> Thanks for review, I am going to the plant on Friday to "Talk". Didn't know much about the advent.


I'm pretty sure they have another demo boat ready but if your around Central Florida I would be happy to give you a ride to help your decision.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Lagoonnewb said:


> I'm pretty sure they have another demo boat ready but if your around Central Florida I would be happy to give you a ride to help your decision.


I am in Sebastian, always willing to travel to gain information and to take a demo ride. THANKS for the offer. They do not a have a demo boat at the moment.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

ibefisherman said:


> I am in Sebastian, always willing to travel to gain information and to take a demo ride. THANKS for the offer. They do not a have a demo boat at the moment.


Shoot me a message if you want a demo


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Lagoonnewb said:


> Shoot me a message if you want a demo


How do i do that, under "start a conversation?"


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

ibefisherman said:


> How do i do that, under "start a conversation?"


Yes, I went ahead and sent you a PM


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice looking little boat. I'm a big fan of center console skiffs in this size. Talk to me about those rear hatches. Do the buckets inside run parallel or are they off centered?


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Nice looking little boat. I'm a big fan of center console skiffs in this size. Talk to me about those rear hatches. Do the buckets inside run parallel or are they off centered?


The buckets run the same direction as the hatches, both are the same size, baitwell is on the port side and dry storage is on the starboard side.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Suckmydeck said:


> My bad, should of known that was a Chittum


Go back to tht no time for that shit around here buddy.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Suckmydeck said:


> Looks like a Beavertail to me.





239GLADES said:


> check your terroyez bro thats a Caimen lite


To borrow a line from Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, "Who are those guys?" And how are they posting as Guests? Or did the Mods spot a trolling spread bigger than a 72 Bayliss?

Objective review, OP. Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Zika said:


> To borrow a line from Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, "Who are those guys?" And how are they posting as Guests? Or did the Mods spot a trolling spread bigger than a 72 Bayliss?
> 
> Objective review, OP. Enjoy the new ride!


Pretty sure *"Guest"* means banned from site. Young & Dumb probably.....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Suckmydeck said:


> My bad, should of known that was a Chittum


Yeah dude, can you think of a better handle or are you just annoying like that? 

How bout changing it and joining in like a normal person.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

7” for a skiff that size is very good.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

So I’ve had it out a few more times in some rougher water and was very impressed at how dry it is, even with the spray rails not extending back very far. We took it out Sunday and Monday mid/late afternoon in the Indian river lagoon with winds at about 7-10 mph out of the north northeast, running into the chop was bone dry, and even quartering the chop was minimal spray, only noticed it when we were coming down off of a plane, not at all when running around. We went to some shallower water and got more measurements and with 2 180 pound people it is right under 7 inches, this was measured by using the stick it anchor to get a water mark and then measuring that. I am more than happy with the skiff and I think it will only make people’s decisions with the Ankona/Saltmarsh lineup even more difficult when trying to find the right boat for them.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice looking skiff! Don't get so hung up on draft anything in the 7" range will get you anywhere you want to go. Remember, there are very few skiffs that accurately advertise their draft numbers. It is the age old mix up between 4.5" and 7" inches, it is always exaggerated it just depends in which direction based on what you are measuring. 

Enjoy the new skiff and have fun!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Go back to tht no time for that shit around here buddy.


They're probably just bored while drowning shrimp under a popping cork...killing time on Tapatalk instead of eating a sandwich while their bait does all the real work...typical of the THT crowd...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

nativejax said:


> It is the age old mix up between 4.5" and 7" inches, it is always exaggerated it just depends in which direction based on what you are measuring.


Hey man, what are you trying to say? Those are fighting words.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

This thread has really gone just about everywhere it shouldn't have gone lol


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Was finally able to land my first red in the new skiff, it’s been a long month of hard fishing and it finally paid off!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2018)

Lagoonnewb said:


> Was finally able to land my first red in the new skiff, it’s been a long month of hard fishing and it finally paid off!


Nice brother!


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

A quick little update for those who might want to know.
Skiff has really surprised me the last few weeks with draft and how quiet this thing is. It’s an honest 7in with 2 people, gear and fuel, turns quickly and quietly as well. There is some hull slap, however minimal but it is there, I was recently in a skimmer 16 and the hull slap on that was insanely loud, made me feel good about the advent! 
Speed on the boat is perfect as well with the Honda 40, 34.6 mph is the best I’ve seen and that is gps verified with 2 people, gear and fuel and consistent (not just a fluke one trip due to conditions). Motor hasn’t had any issues either and has great low end torque, it’s not as quiet as some other brands but I’m very pleased with it. I did have a bad battery (brand new) that was causing me issues blowing fuses but sams club replaced it for free and no more issues for me. 
If you are thinking about getting a skiff in this price range and want a demo let me know and we can work something out!


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2012)

How you liking this skiff a year later? I’ve been keeping my eye out for them. Haven’t really seen many around.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> How you liking this skiff a year later? I’ve been keeping my eye out for them. Haven’t really seen many around.


I am still very very happy with this skiff. We recently took it to the keys for lobster season for a week, it handled everything we through at it. Comfortable ride although my dad didn’t think so (thinks every boat should be as comfortable as an offshore skiff with 25degree deadrise). We did manage to run it out of fuel one day, and have since realized that the Honda isn’t as fuel efficient as other motors in its class. Full throttle with 2 people and gear I’m burning about 3.3 gallons per hour at 31-32mph, not bad but not the best either. That day we ran over 70 miles and we didn’t leave on a full tank so oh well lesson learned. I’m still disappointed in the draft, they claimed 6in but it it more like 7.5-8. I can still fish everywhere I need to but coming from a skiff that floated in 6 it was a bit of a let down. Overall I would 100% buy this skiff if I had to do it again


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice, I put my name on the list for one in a few weeks ago. Then I stopped there there last week and they had their demo Advent in the yard so I had a chance to see it up close. The waiting list is somewhere around 6-8 months or better.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

bababouy said:


> Nice, I put my name on the list for one in a few weeks ago. Then I stopped there there last week and they had their demo Advent in the yard so I had a chance to see it up close. The waiting list is somewhere around 6-8 months or better.


Was that the white one with the tohatsu 50? I’d like to test how much better the 50 is over my 40. I’m assuming better top end by 1-2 mph, depending on what size prop it can turn.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes, the white one. They said they are rolling out a heron 16 with the new 60 tohatsu on it in the next few weeks and they will be offering it on the advent also.


----------

